# Any Devs Coming To Razr?



## Rootuser3.0

Just wondering if development is coming
?


----------



## -TSON-

I'd like to know as well, I'm afraid of being stuck to a dead phone for two years.


----------



## Rootuser3.0

I have a feeling they will focus more on galaxy nexus good thing I can exchange lol


----------



## bretth18

I am a themer, who has a test model of the device. My only concerns about switching over to this phone from the Droid X is the removable battery. Alot of times in Android, the system can freeze up, and a easy solution is to pull out the battery, however, seeing that this device does not have a removable battery, I would be worried about flashing ROMs and themes on this device.


----------



## -TSON-

All phones without a removable battery have a hard reset method. I think it's like the Xoom, VolUP+PWR for 5 seconds.


----------



## bretth18

-TSON- said:


> All phones without a removable battery have a hard reset method. I think it's like the Xoom, VolUP+PWR for 5 seconds.


Does anyone know the method for the Razr?


----------



## z28nck33

bretth18 said:


> Does anyone know the method for the Razr?


Hold all the hard buttons in until it resets


----------



## z28nck33

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Just wondering if development is coming
> ?


Liberty will most likely come


----------



## -TSON-

bretth18 said:


> Does anyone know the method for the Razr?


It's the same, VolUP+Power for 5 seconds.


----------



## Rootuser3.0

z28nck33 said:


> Liberty will most likely come


Yea liberty Is fast and stable with an AOSP feel. I have that running now on my sons phone he also likes ShiftR


----------



## skiwong20

-TSON- said:


> It's the same, VolUP+Power for 5 seconds.


No its not the same as Xoom..i have done it couple times on my Razr. U have hold volume down +power for 4-8 seconds


----------



## GCE1701D

skiwong20 said:


> No its not the same as Xoom..i have done it couple times on my Razr. U have hold volume down +power for 4-8 seconds


Actually, straight from the users guide, it's power+vol down for 10 seconds = a hard/forced boot if the phone locks up


----------



## Kejar31

z28nck33 said:


> Liberty will most likely come


I am not sure how that is going to happen as I nor any of our team members have a Razr


----------



## loooney2ns

I'm sure someone will develop for it. With root already established, it's only a matter of time before someone ports one of the roms to it.


----------



## z28nck33

Kejar31 said:


> I am not sure how that is going to happen as I nor any of our team members have a Razr


Sorry... I should of said.. hopefully liberty will come


----------



## -TSON-

Kejar31 said:


> I am not sure how that is going to happen as I nor any of our team members have a Razr


If you guys really wanted one, there's like 4 sites giving out Razrs to devs once they get enough donations..


----------



## JASKRU

After a couple of years and a bunch of different devices I have decided to settle on the razr. The device I liked the most was the droid x and my GF still uses it today. A lot was accomplished when it comes to development on that device.

I believe that the design is very beautiful and I like the overall feel. I must say that the bezel is a bit large but the thickness, or thinness is great. The shape like the droid x is also what I am drawn to.

What was attracting me to the Galaxy Nexus was ICS. We will have ICS on the razr in the future. It will come. I do like Samsung devices (have an IO tab) but the OS was the main draw for me. So when it came to design I decided on the razr and I think quite a few others, including devs/themers will do the same as I did (purchase a droid razr).

We will be able to have themes, roms and other hardware tweeks but more than likely nothing fancy in the kernel department. I don't see much as far as roms until ICS comes out or someone decides to invest some time to try and beat Moto in providing ICS via porting (would just be a personal kudos accomplishment but highly unlikely).

Personally, I am going to wait out ICS before I start to do anything, although I may work on some widget and app ideas in the meantime.

We will be blur free eventually. I just think that development is in limbo until Moto releases ICS for the razr.


----------



## gulmiguel

I've heard on some of the other new RAZR forums that our dear friend and dev th3ory has just acquired a RAZR and as soon as his current projects are complete, he says that he will begin working on stuff for us RAZRians!! Is that awesome or what?!!


----------



## z28nck33

gulmiguel said:


> I've heard on some of the other new RAZR forums that our dear friend and dev th3ory has just acquired a RAZR and as soon as his current projects are complete, he says that he will begin working on stuff for us RAZRians!! Is that awesome or what?!!


My gf bought a razr but she has always seen liberty or th3ory on my bionic or dx (liberty) and when she got the razr she got it and.hated it because of.blur lol


----------



## Rootuser3.0

Blur is not that bad lol


----------



## z28nck33

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Blur is not that bad lol


Your right its not but iI can't stand all the social networking and all that crap on my phone. I guess I'm just so used to liberty I don't like much of.anything else. I do like purity by th3ory and eclipse though


----------



## aceoyame

Hey guys, I wouldn't mind working on the RAZR either. I have the x2 work on hold until 2nd init gets reworked with a possible side project of porting vortex and my D2, D2G and X updates are a lot easier now that I have a lot of dev time free. Let me know if you guys wanna set up a donation fund to get me one.


----------



## droidth3ory

I'm ready... As soon as we have a fast boot restore I will continue testing my BUILD. Learned my lesson the first time. Lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jphillips.hd88

droidth3ory said:


> I'm ready... As soon as we have a fast boot restore I will continue testing my BUILD. Learned my lesson the first time. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Awesome...just picked the wife up a razr....im running your stuff on my bionic, fantastic work....
Looking foward to your work here..
Thanks dt...


----------



## gulmiguel

droidth3ory said:


> I'm ready... As soon as we have a fast boot restore I will continue testing my BUILD. Learned my lesson the first time. Lol.


I can't even begin to express what a relief it is to know that you are on the case DT. Now I know that I made the right decision to move to a RAZR. It's already a wonderful tool, but it's about to be even more amazing thanks to you. Godspeed my friend


----------



## droidth3ory

gulmiguel said:


> I can't even begin to express what a relief it is to know that you are on the case DT. Now I know that I made the right decision to move to a RAZR. It's already a wonderful tool, but it's about to be even more amazing thanks to you. Godspeed my friend


Lol.. no pressure.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC

droidth3ory said:


> Lol.. no pressure.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


kinda surprised your not jumping too the Resound? any reason? I have the bionic. I may switch to the Resound or Razr. Or possibly wait for a quad core.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

ALLDRIODBIONIC said:


> kinda surprised your not jumping too the Resound? any reason? I have the bionic. I may switch to the Resound or Razr. Or possibly wait for a quad core.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Nothing about it interests me. I played with it, it doesn't seem much more than a slightly upgraded TBOLT. HTCs build quality and design is not anything to write home about.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33

droidth3ory said:


> Nothing about it interests me. I played with it, it doesn't seem much more than a slightly upgraded TBOLT. HTCs build quality and design is not anything to write home about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


+1 HTC phones feel "plasticy" lol I know that's not a word


----------



## acronym

How is stock battery life?


----------



## Rootuser3.0

acronym said:


> How is stock battery life?


I'm getting average 9-10 heavy use with 2 hours streaming from www.streamick.com history channel HD ancient aliens baby!!!


----------



## AJMetal87

Im very pumped to see some development on the razr! Thank you DT, I loved your air on my bionic and I know I'll like what you put out for my razr down the road.looking forward to it!


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC

droidth3ory said:


> Nothing about it interests me. I played with it, it doesn't seem much more than a slightly upgraded TBOLT. HTCs build quality and design is not anything to write home about.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I've always preferred Motorola phones as well for that reason. I only had the thunderbolt for a few months before being fed up with the battery life being terrible. G1 was a good phone for me in HTCs defense but I think they lowered their quality since then.

I'm looking forward to the next big Motorola phone already lol! And better capacity batteries to match the demand of all this awesome hardware.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jtclarke88

I just upgraded from a charge to a razr and so far I'm loving it. Once it gets some dev support it'll be so much better. Does anyone know if there is any truth to the rumors that the bootloader will be unlockable with the release of ICS?


----------



## Rootuser3.0

jtclarke88 said:


> I just upgraded from a charge to a razr and so far I'm loving it. Once it gets some dev support it'll be so much better. Does anyone know if there is any truth to the rumors that the bootloader will be unlockable with the release of ICS?


I'M getting the itch to flash something lol hopefully they come out with the FXZ file for restore then game is on


----------



## Hashcode

Rootuser3.0 said:


> I'M getting the itch to flash something lol hopefully they come out with the FXZ file for restore then game is on


I would say that's probably the biggest hold up for devs on the RAZR at the moment. Any major changes are risking an unusable phone.


----------



## z28nck33

Hashcode said:


> I would say that's probably the biggest hold up for devs on the RAZR at the moment. Any major changes are risking an unusable phone.


Im guessing moto releases the fxz?


----------



## eckdawg5

droidth3ory said:


> Nothing about it interests me. I played with it, it doesn't seem much more than a slightly upgraded TBOLT. HTCs build quality and design is not anything to write home about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


loving the purity on my bionic. Question: are you gonna keep developing on the bionic as well? Reason I ask is I'm thinking of getting the Razr but for now I really like how my bionic is set up. Thanks again for all of your work


----------



## DaFatMack

I don't think the Razr will have many devs, hell the bionic don't even have many devs 3 or 4 i believe but there's a boat load of themers tho including me "R3TRO" Lol. If verizon would have scrapped the bionic and just stuck with the Razr it would have been a lot more dev support for the Razr. I think who ever has a upgrade or have some cash will most likely use it on the Nexus just because of the developement potential it has specially if your a crack flasher. They already got custom roms for the nexus and it ain't even out in the states yet so you can only amagine how much Devs support its gonna get. I am planning on donating my bionic to a dev to help out with the developing. I was gonna get the razr but there's not enough of a difference between the Bio and the razr for me to do so.


----------

